# PS --> not a valid photoshop document



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

Weird thing just happened on Photoshop CS6.

Tried to open a pano PSD file from last year, and I got the odd error of "Could not complete your request because it is not a valid Photoshop document."

Presuming the file was corrupted somehow, I still have the JPGs that made up that pano, so I just made that pano again. I re-merged the JPGs in PS, flattened/cropped the image and saved as a new PSD file. No worries.

*And then the same thing happened*. The PSD I _just_ made will not open in PS. I tried the standard PSD file double click, File --> Open, File--> Open with no format context (like an Open As... in earlier versions), etc. And I've got nothing.

I did just migrate to High Sierra on my mac and the shots were taken before that migration. But:

1) Mac OS actually displays a preview image of this PSD file when I hit space bar on it in the Finder, and...

2) A similar pano taken just moment earlier on the same day opens in PS just fine.

Any ideas?

- A


----------



## stevelee (Mar 29, 2018)

Does Photoshop 6 support PSB files? If so, save to that format.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

A third try worked as normal. No idea what happened the first two tries.

All set, thx.

- A


----------



## Sean C (Mar 30, 2018)

You might want to run a surface check on the drive to be sure you don't have a bad spot (or SSD cell if it's solid state).


----------



## scottburgess (Mar 31, 2018)

There used to be a problem with Apple PS v Adobe PS, perhaps that still exists? Check the first line of the file. It's first characters should be something like "!%Adobe-PS" if I recall correctly, and if they aren't one has to manually edit this in.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2018)

I occasionally get issues with files not opening in other applications and vice versa. I also sometimes get warnings of new file formats that cannot be opened with older versions, but never a file made with a older version that won't open in a newer one.

Since it worked after multiple tries, I'd surface scan the hard drive, and perhaps even do a clean installation. Sometimes updates don't install quite right and parts of the program might be a mismatch. You need to completely remove the version, and if there is a mismatch involved, that might be difficult, I'd consult Adobe about a complete removal. Deactivate before removing it.


----------

